# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  دروس مجانية

## النسر2

*لايوجد دروس مجانية في الحياة ..
 ففي مدرسة النجاح توجد فاتورة النجاح ..
 وفي مدرسة المتميزون توجد فاتورة القمة ..
 وفي القمة توجد أصعب فاتورة وهي استمرار القمة ..
 في الحياة نتقابل التحديات .. وحينما نكبر تصبح الدنيا اكثر قسوة ونمر  بمرحلة الألم .. الى ان نصل الى مرحلة المعوقات وهنا يظهر شكل تفكيرك ومعدن  الشخص وأصالته .. او يظهر العكس ...
 فإذا اردت معرفة معادن الناس من حولك راقب تصرفاتهم في أصعب الأوقات لتدرك كيف يفكر كل واحد

*

----------

